# MAX VG



## rvdwesth (10/7/15)

So I asked this many times before, but things might have changed since.
Who except Vapormountain sells MAX VG juices? 

I love the VM juice, but want to try something new...

I am also very tired of waiting weeks for my Mount Baker to arrive every month.
I DIY my juice mostly but sometimes I just want something diffrent.

It seems next to impossible to find good off the shelf VG juice


----------



## KieranD (10/7/15)

I will have some in over the weekend  

Northern Craft Vapes is a 80% VG blend


----------



## rvdwesth (10/7/15)

@KieranD I bought some Jimmy the Juice man now now for my missus and she nearly coughed out a lung from the bit of PG in that...
The only juices she can vape smoothly is VM, MBV and my DIY stuff... I tried the SB and Kings Crown from you also and she gets the coughs.
So I'm a bit desperate here for her.


----------



## Mario (10/7/15)

@rvdwesth 

Have a look at @Sir Vape below

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/coconut-thai

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-vaping-rabbit/products/the-vaping-rabbit-the-alice

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-vaping-rabbit/products/the-vaping-rabbit-the-white-rabbit

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ucts/nicks-blissful-brews-smoked-custard-plus

@RevnLucky7 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rocket-sheep-purple-alien-max-vg/

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rocket-sheep-cloudsat-max-vg/

sold out at this time.

Hope this helped

Peace!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> So I asked this many times before, but things might have changed since.
> Who except Vapormountain sells MAX VG juices?
> 
> I love the VM juice, but want to try something new...
> ...


You could also try Vape Decedence http://www.ecigssa.co.za/taking-vaping-to-the-next-level-with-vapedecadence.t12974/


----------



## huffnpuff (11/7/15)

Craft Vapour also have juices in 80% and Skyblue can do something for you on request.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> So I asked this many times before, but things might have changed since.
> Who except Vapormountain sells MAX VG juices?
> 
> I love the VM juice, but want to try something new...
> ...



We have Cloud Company which is 90% and Some stash.

We will have another 80/20 brand soon


----------

